# Probleme mit Internet über Lan



## buzz59 (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Bin mit einem Switch an einen Router verbunden.
Der Router ist mit dem Internet verbunden.
IP wird automatisch mit DHCP konfiguriert.
Das hat unter Windows immer geklappt.

Nun hab ich Suse 9.3 installiert, Netzwerkkarte u. Einstellungen mit Yast konfiguriert.
IP wird wieder automatisch mit DHCP konfiguriert.

Hab beim installieren Verbindungstest gemacht, hat auch geklappt.

Also eine Verbindung ist da, bloß wenn ich jetzt den Browser öffne dauert das ewig (versucht seite zu laden) aber es passiert nichts.

Was kann das sein? Am Router kann es nicht liegen oder?

Hoffe jemand weiß Rat,

gruß buzz59


----------



## fractalworld (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo buzz59,

1. prüfe mit ifconfig ob deine ethernet verbindung ok ist und eine 
tcp/ip adresse von dhcp server bekommen hat.

So muss es aussehen: 

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
          inet Adresse:192.168.2.165  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

2. wenn ja, dann versuch einen ping auf deinen router, also z.b. ping 192.168.2.1
(dass ist bei mir der router)

root@hannibal ~ # ping 192.168.2.1
PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=3.93 ms

3. wenn dass klappt, dann tippe route.
route zeigt dir, wo deine tcp/ip packete hingerouter werden.
Die entscheidende Zeile ist die letzte: alle Pakete, bei welchen Linux nicht weiss,
wohin damit, werden an diese Adresse (in meinem Fall den router) geschickt.

root@hannibal ~ # route
Kernel IP Routentabelle
Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
192.168.2.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ath0
loopback        hannibal.princi 255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo
default         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ath0

Wenn die fehlt, dann tippe

route add default gw 192.168.2.1

oder was immer deine router-adresse ist.

So klappt es bei mir unter SuSe 9.2.

Dietrich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Mai 2005)

Moeglicherweise muss ein DNS angegeben werden.
Bei einem Kollegen von mir sieht das ganze so aus: Der Router arbeitet zwar als DNS, jedoch wird diese Tatsache nicht per DHCP bekannt gegeben, daher muss der DNS manuell eingetragen werden. Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## monger (31. August 2005)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem mit der Suse 10.0 beta 3 Version.
 Nachdem ich einen AMD Dual-Core Prozessor habe, läuft bei mir Suse 9.3 nicht mehr (außer ich installiere das System als 32bit System oder kompiliere einen neuen smp Kernel rein). Mittlerweile bekomme ich aber über den Router eine Verbindung her, die allerdings nach ca. 2 Sekunden zurückgesetzt wird. Danach geht nichts mehr bis zum nächsten Neustart.
  Ich lasse alles über DHCP laufen und auch im Router erscheint mein Rechner (d.h. ihm wird eine IP übergeben).
  Eventuelle ipv6 Probleme habe ich auch schon getestet, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
 Muss ich in den Nameserver-Optionen etwas eintragen?

  Hüüüllllffeee!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. August 2005)

Nutzt Du IPv6? Wenn ja, wofuer?

Evtl. mal v4 probieren.


----------



## monger (31. August 2005)

Naja, wenn die Frage an mich ging: Suse nutzt standardmäßig ipv6. Das ganze kann man dann mit "Tunneling" oder deaktivieren umgehen. Ich habe es jetzt deaktiviert, nachdem ich schon desöfteren gehört habe, dass es die Verbindung lahmt. Also aktuell verwende ich kein ipv6.
 Suse allerdings preist es als "Internet der Zukunft" an. Etwas zu weit in der Zukunft für meinen Geschmack...
 Ich habe allerdings mittlerweile die Betaversion deinstalliert, weil nichts funktionierte...kein ifconfig, kein route etc...
 Das erste Release soll am 9.September kommen...naja gute Nacht, wenn das so bleibt.
 Ich benutze jetzt Mandriva und bin voll und ganz zufrieden. Auf dem kleinen Rechner läuft schon lange Debian mit einer Wlan-Karte. Ich werde wohl in Zukunft die Finger von Suse lassen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. September 2005)

IPv6 ist eine nette Idee, aber bis die Welt mal so weit ist es wirklich einzusetzen ist wahrscheinlich schon IPv8 raus.

NAT hat IPv6 groesstenteil ueberfluessig gemacht, da dadurch eine komplette Firma mit allen Rechnern in's Internet kann und nicht fuer jeden Rechner im Internet eine eigene IP braucht.


----------



## monger (1. September 2005)

Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht.
Suse macht allerdings schon seit einiger Zeit Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht und die auch nicht wirklich funktionieren.


----------

